# Photo Tourney- Soft



## vroom_skies

Feel free to interpret it literally, figuratively or any where in between.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.

Mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have three different pictures I'm considering >_<

Okay I think I'll go with this one:


----------



## Thanatos

http://oi42.tinypic.com/23ma7uo.jpg
I suppose this counts.


----------



## Justin

http://www.500px.com/photo/1335932


----------



## speedyink

Found some real old pictures of my cat...he's so small!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kittens are so cute ^_^


----------



## speedyink

I know right?  He's still cute now, but a bigger kind of cute, haha.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> I know right?  He's still cute now, but a bigger kind of cute, haha.



Probably not as "super" as Bobby's cat haha


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> Probably not as "super" as Bobby's cat haha



What do you mean, super cute?  If so I dunno, it's tough to compare   I'm biased to my cat.


----------



## Troncoso

Animals make it easy


----------



## apj101

I would have gone with cheese


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> What do you mean, super cute?  If so I dunno, it's tough to compare   I'm biased to my cat.



It's because Bobby named his cat Super  The other cat in his house is "not super" (or is it "Unsuper"?) lol


----------



## TFT

Soft and cuddly and 1 day old
http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Image00001-9.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

That is a dog, right TFT?


----------



## TFT

No, it's a seal pup


----------



## voyagerfan99

TFT said:


> No, it's a seal pup



Aw how cute


----------



## TFT

Here's mum 

NOT FOR COMPETITION ENTRY


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's because Bobby named his cat Super  The other cat in his house is "not super" (or is it "Unsuper"?) lol



Aaaah, gotcha


----------



## Punk

I've got nothing right now...


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I've got nothing right now...


Thanks for letting us know... lol


----------



## MBGraphics

Clouds are soft 

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Nature/Land-Scapes-Skys/DayMorning/IMG1829/979806012_NZMw2-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

Eight down, three to go.


----------



## Troncoso

MBGraphics said:


> Clouds are soft
> 
> http://www.m-b-photos.com/Nature/Land-Scapes-Skys/DayMorning/IMG1829/979806012_NZMw2-XL.jpg



No they aren't. I got cut by one, and it hurt.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Troncoso said:


> No they aren't. I got cut by one, and it hurt.



Did this happen when you fell from Heaven?


----------



## Troncoso

voyagerfan99 said:


> Did this happen when you fell from Heaven?



Ahhhhhh!!!! Touché, my friend, touché.


----------



## Punk

Would this work?

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/photon7-1.jpg


----------



## Punk

We got ten pictures


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah this has been up a while. I say we call it.

P.S. Punk, the limit is 11 these days


----------



## Punk

I think it always has been ten-ish


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup it's good to go. 
Hopefully I'll throw it up later on tonight, but I'm busy with computer work atm.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sorry the the hold up, but I'm actually not going to be able to get to this today either.
If Travis or someone else could throw it up that'd be great.

Thanks


----------



## Punk

http://www.computerforum.com/205066-photo-tourney-voting-soft.html


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for taking care of that Punk.


----------

